# Starting the new year!



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok so here we are staring to ring in '09 lets hope its a better year then 08 and the ending of 07 those were some bad times for me and I am trying to make this a ok year starting fresh. I tell you once this burning in my chest and sickness is gone I will be feeling great! learning to get over BETRAyel is hard tell you what!


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Happy New Year to you as well!

For some reason today is upsetting for me. My cheating wife has been out of the house since early Nov., I was fine over Thanksgiving and Christmas, but today I have been thinking about it all day. It's funny because I've never been a big New Years kind of guy, but I guess this year is different. 

I hope 2009 is a better year, good luck to us all. 

Cooper


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

sunflower said:


> I tell you once this burning in my chest and sickness is gone I will be feeling great! learning to get over BETRAyel is hard tell you what!



Yours or his?


----------



## stumped (May 16, 2008)

Initfortheduration said:


> Yours or his?


OUCH....was that really necessary?


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

sunflower will be the first to admit it. She is a horrible back slider. She needs to focus on healing not betrayal.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya I do and I am dealing with it last night when we were talking it was pretty sad he was telling me " Ya I think that you think I am a great father but I dont think that you want me I always felt that you were stuck with me and I was not someone you wanted". I feel bad that I made him feel that way and now I know why he acted the way he did with me cause he never talked to me never told me just held it in and became bitter. Then I became bitter and we drifted apart. SAD.


----------

